# New Here



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi guys, Just want to say hey and introduce myself....
Lori is my name and Tracking is my game. I'm passionate about whitetail hunting, mostly bow but I have a shotgun and a muzzelloader too. I track downed game with bloodhounds and raise pups. Im getting ready to graduate to a new Mathews Passion as soon as the money will allow it. Im here to learn and teach.....bring it on:!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I am also new here but I am guilty of stealing info from here over the last couple years. Finially decided it is time to start contributing and hopefully offer up some help in the future.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome Lori

This is a great site for getting information (every one has an opinion)
weather it's about hunting,fishing or life (LOL).

I have often wondered about tracking a deer with a dog. Isn't it hard
to keep the dog on the right track of the deer your looking for when
there are so many other deer and tracks out there ?

Well anyways again welcome to the OGF.


Bones


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Its all about reading the dog and training...both of which are a never ending lesson. Whats really hard is being drug thru berries and wild roses by a 90 lb dog when you barley weigh much over that yourself <LOL!! As for keeping the dog on the right track its a combination of both blood, flesh (from the arrow if you have it) and the deers scent glands in the feet which are matched with the blood and take off point. then hoping you dont cross another blood trail (which has happened). Dont need the blood but to have some to start with is best and lost blood trails have been picked up several hundred yards away even if the deer (usually still living) hasent been recovered. If I havent recovered in two to three hours of trailing, then the deer is still alive.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG. I didn't think there were any other females on here. It's good to see that I am wrong. I started bowhunting this year and am loving it!! I don't post because the one time I did, I got ONE response: ( So I listen. And pick up a lot. Plus really do not have the time to be a active member of the community. But I check the alum creek fishing reports religiously!


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

howdy howdy - good to know ya. Ill be here allot I believe. Im savin my pennies for a new Passion and then I will have all kinds of issues Im sure. Im also going to be teaching a new guy to track with my dogs and his new pup so there will be more of us available come deer season


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome trackingirl !!
Its nice to see lady's enjoying the outdoors....I wish my daughters showed an interest in it!!

skerr ....after being a memeber for over 1 year and only 2 post....please don't let only 1 response discourage you from posting here...and start posting away and please add some pictures too

again Welcome


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the group Trackingirl. Sounds like alot of funny tracking down the deer. If only I could shoot one to track. Got my 1st buck this year, but I am eating $30 worth of antlerless tags. I guess that's not too bad a problem to have.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Trick is to shoot it well enough you dont need me


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to both of you. You will find a lot of good people and info on here. BTW That poor feller looks like he had an awful rough tracking job.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi
To the one reply.lot times I get non with mine and if I do get them there phoneys with lot balonnie never have or do what they say.just wanted you know.lot will complain about lot you post yet there no better.you will get use to it.That dog picture reminds me of my fishing pals.most I go with over do the booze.I got dump minnow bucket water on them when time go home.a name for your picture be Russ never sleeps ( he just passes out ) LOL
Well in here if you do not succeed at first try again.Write now these phony ones got cabin fever and are blowing lot hot air to keep the place warm.just my 2 cents.even I am doing it now must be habit forming.By the way wish either you 2 like fish rather then hunt.I never could kill deer or any animals thus only went once and just watch them run away from me.good thing they did if Id shot them I probeley pick them up take to a vet. well call me soft hearted.I even feel bad about the fish I catch.Thus only keep the big ones as I look the other way on them as bulleis and want keep them from eating the little fish LOL If either you 2 are wanting go fishing look me up.if you do not make good fishermen I can always use you for bait.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

alrighty then~~~~~~


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard......lol erie you make me laugh......you make me laugh


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

welcome, i enjoyed your comments on the deer attack thread,
Hope i never need your services  but if i do, i can find you here!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Eriesteamer said:


> Hi
> To the one reply.lot times I get non with mine and if I do get them there phoneys with lot balonnie never have or do what they say.just wanted you know.lot will complain about lot you post yet there no better.you will get use to it.That dog picture reminds me of my fishing pals.most I go with over do the booze.I got dump minnow bucket water on them when time go home.a name for your picture be Russ never sleeps ( he just passes out ) LOL
> Well in here if you do not succeed at first try again.Write now these phony ones got cabin fever and are blowing lot hot air to keep the place warm.just my 2 cents.even I am doing it now must be habit forming.By the way wish either you 2 like fish rather then hunt.I never could kill deer or any animals thus only went once and just watch them run away from me.good thing they did if Id shot them I probeley pick them up take to a vet. well call me soft hearted.I even feel bad about the fish I catch.Thus only keep the big ones as I look the other way on them as bulleis and want keep them from eating the little fish LOL If either you 2 are wanting go fishing look me up.if you do not make good fishermen I can always use you for bait.




LOL, you've been eriesteamed


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Tom, it is better to be Eriesteamed, than to be yellow streamed!!!! Welcome girls, and Tom behave!!!


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

LMao - you guys crack me up, yeah and I guess Ive met the steamer lol. anyhow that dog on the couch with the JD is my retired female MAtilda - Hank dont drink yet LMAO!!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey welcome aboard. If I remember correctly you and a guy helped track a deer for my son in 2008. It was between Cardington and Mt. Gilead and we lost blood right in the middle of a county road. My son is still upset to this day that we did not recover the deer. He was seven years old at the time and still talks about the blood hounds. Good to see you on here. Jake


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Trackingirl, welcome. Thats a heck of a picture of matilda there. lol


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Jake74- hey there. sorry we couldnt find your deer. 9 times out of ten with a trail that peters like that the deer was probably still alive. i cant tell you how many this year we trailed like that only to be told the deer was seen again later still runnin well. Tell your son i missed my first one too...so many of us did...thats why they call it huntin (not killin). I have an apprentice coming to sart working one of Hanks pups so there will be two of us. im going to train him to handle hank as well so there will be more options to get a tracker if you need one and i dont have to give up all my huntin time to track - which is becoming a huge factor. Never fails, walkin to my stand and three diff ppl call needing help - sheesh - But the moral of the story is nothin beats practice from all angles with your gun or bow. even if it means settin up that treestand in the backyard and using a dummy target at all angles. I cant stress it enough - shot placement and self control.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Its no problem about losing that deer. I still think it was picked up on the road by someone. With the amount of blood we had and seeing the arrow pass through I would almost have to say for sure that she died that day but who knows. He really got over it this year. He shot his first deer in September out of the same stand. Then he got his first buck which was a 7 pointer with his cross bow and then on the first day of shotgun season he got a does with my muzzle loader. So he tagged three deer this year. I could not be prouder of him on his shot placement. Thanks again and welcome


----------

